# Belize



## EMT11KDL (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey All, 
I just emailed Belize Emergency Response Team (BERT) but I was hoping that maybe one of my friends here also has some info on Belize EMS.  I will be traveling (Vacation) down to Belize in November and was wondering if anyone has had an interaction with anyone from BERT.  Looking to hopefully meet with them and maybe learn how EMS is ran in that part of the world.  

Also I have been trying to find is there a certifying body like NREMT in that area that regulates EMS Training.  

Thanks Everyone and @SandpitMedic  do you know anything or had any interaction with agencies in that area?


----------



## RedAirplane (Sep 16, 2015)

I have a passing curiosity in EMS in Latin America. Let me know if you figure out anything interesting.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 16, 2015)

RedAirplane said:


> I have a passing curiosity in EMS in Latin America. Let me know if you figure out anything interesting.



I defiantly will let everyone know.  I did get an email back from BERT and now in the process of trying to figure out everything.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 19, 2015)

@EMT11KDL  Sorry bud, sounds like you know more than I do about EMS in that part of the world. Good luck though.


----------



## Brandon O (Sep 19, 2015)

There's something in EMS World about this... check the site.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Sep 19, 2015)

@SandpitMedic I thought I would at least ask.  @Brandon O I did see the EMS World article.  I have had more contact with them, and I will be riding with them for a day or two when I am there.  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 20, 2015)

No worries. Keep the thread updated if you can.


----------



## NTXFF (Oct 1, 2015)

Any update?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 1, 2015)

I have spoke to a few people down in the area, I am actually going to be meeting with someone who wants to advance to the Paramedic Level.  Once I get back ill have a lot more information for everyone.


----------



## ThadeusJ (Oct 2, 2015)

Years ago I met a paramedic from Nova Scotia who trained local Belizean boatmen on how to act as patient transport and basic first aid providers.  Not formal on any level but it was an attempt to get the resources activated when needed.  I believe he had some success.  Contact me if you want and I'll try and dig up the name.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Oct 6, 2015)

I have made contact with a few different people.  Thank You though


----------



## Sr Dingdong (Feb 8, 2016)

How long is your vacation?? I´d love to hear what you found out.


----------



## NUEMT (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey. I am actually Belizean/American.  I have been wanting to assist BERT for a long time and have had passing contact with the service.  

From what little info I have, they get quite a few visitors going down there to assist in training and recertifications.  I believe they try to follow the same standards as NREMT but likely not to the letter as the education system and funding are always an issue.  There is no NREMT in belize as I understand.  

Would love to know how it went?


----------

